# Cubase Pro 9 Screen Resolution



## BigAL (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey all, 

I'm new here, but have found this forum very informative over the last couple of years. There is a lot of interesting information on here from all the dedicated users. Big ups!

I recently decided to transition over to Cubase from Ableton Live. Everything is all up and running. For some reason the resolution looks kind of low, everything looks rather large. I'm running a 27' at 1920 x 1080 monitor and AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series graphics card. It maybe normal and that I'm just used to Ableton where everything is at a smaller scale resulting in a higher resolution feel. 

I'll attach a screen shot, if anyone thinks this is normal or has had a similar issue and found a solution that would be awesome and largely appreciated! Big thanks in advance. 






Cheers, BigAL


----------



## ZeroZero (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks normal to me. You can drag around bits of the window (enlarge the tracks, drag the vertical bars, show and hide stuff, save workspaces and a lot more and of course there are windows settings for fonts (not sure if they effect Cubase)


----------



## ZeroZero (Mar 4, 2017)

Select all the tracks (using shift click), then go to the track list, grab a lower edge, then drag. All of your tracks will be larger.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Select all the tracks (using shift click), then go to the track list, grab a lower edge, then drag. All of your tracks will be larger.



Or use shift-g and shift-h to make them large and small all at the same time


----------



## Carles (Mar 4, 2017)

If the issue is the same I've got when moved machine (assuming you're on Windows, inconsistent sharpness and elements size within Cubase) go to Windows -Start- menu, then -Settings- (formerly Control Panel) and then -Display-.
There is a slider under "Change the size of text, apps and other items:", if is set to 125% try 100% instead. All should be smaller and sharper now.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## BigAL (Mar 4, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Looks normal to me. You can drag around bits of the window (enlarge the tracks, drag the vertical bars, show and hide stuff, save workspaces and a lot more and of course there are windows settings for fonts (not sure if they effect Cubase)



Hey ZeroZero, Thanks for the reply, appreciated. I'm going to look into saving workspaces, haven't used that feature yet. I was already aware of all the sizing options. I think it's most likely my eyes are not adapted to Cubase yet 'laughs'. Always wanted to upgrade to a 32' monitor at either 2K or 4K res, Cubase is going to give me that push to upgrade 'laughs'.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 4, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Or use shift-g and shift-h to make them large and small all at the same time



Thanks Jaap, helpful commands!


----------



## BigAL (Mar 4, 2017)

Carles said:


> If the issue is the same I've got when moved machine (assuming you're on Windows, inconsistent sharpness and elements size within Cubase) go to Windows -Start- menu, then -Settings- (formerly Control Panel) and then -Display-.
> There is a slider under "Change the size of text, apps and other items:", if is set to 125% try 100% instead. All should be smaller and sharper now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carles



Hey Carles, thanks for the reply, also appreciated! I actually found this option on google before posting this thread. Mine is already at 100%, to bad there isn't 75%, 'laughs'. Like i said to ZeroZero, "I think it's most likely my eyes are not adapted to Cubase yet 'laughs'. Always wanted to upgrade to a 32' monitor at either 2K or 4K res, Cubase is going to give me that push to upgrade 'laughs'."


----------



## ZeroZero (Mar 5, 2017)

I use two cheap 49" TVs at your resolution (they are HD). I tweaked Windows and C9 . I get about 8ft x 2.5 ft of space. I would consider using two cheap 4k TVs but have not yet tried it. I love the space, as you say it takes a while to stop thinking in laptop terms. Buying two large monitors is expensive.


----------

